# Rebuilding Smashed Credit After Horrible Divorce



## WWP14 (May 9, 2014)

I have been here before. After my divorce I was given a huge settlement but my ex-husband failed to comply. Now I am here with all these creditors and scared to death to file bankruptcy. I want to buy a home since he has bought one and I am here picking up the pieces. Where do I start? I don't have credit to buy a piece of paint. 

I am totally depressed and at wits end. I was going to file bankruptcy but everywhere I turned including the Navy will not allow me to do so but he stole every penny I have and now I have horrible credit and he has a home. HELP....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you in the Navy?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

WWP14 said:


> I have been here before. After my divorce I was given a huge settlement but my ex-husband failed to comply. Now I am here with all these creditors and scared to death to file bankruptcy. I want to buy a home since he has bought one and I am here picking up the pieces. Where do I start? I don't have credit to buy a piece of paint.
> 
> I am totally depressed and at wits end. I was going to file bankruptcy but everywhere I turned including the Navy will not allow me to do so but he stole every penny I have and now I have horrible credit and he has a home. HELP....


Your story has a lot of inconsistency to it.

You did or did not receive a "*huge* settlement?"
If so, where is that money? If not, why are you not going after it via a judgement?

Why do you want to buy a home if you have bad credit and can't afford paint? You said, "Because he bought one" that is very immature, whatever your ex does has no bearing on what you should do. If you can't afford a house, buying one would be pretty dumb.

Buying a house when you are filing for bankruptcy sounds like a silly situation. Can you please explain this more?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

WWP14 said:


> I have been here before. After my divorce I was given a huge settlement but my ex-husband failed to comply. Now I am here with all these creditors and scared to death to file bankruptcy. I want to buy a home since he has bought one and I am here picking up the pieces. Where do I start? I don't have credit to buy a piece of paint.
> 
> I am totally depressed and at wits end. I was going to file bankruptcy but everywhere I turned including the Navy will not allow me to do so but he stole every penny I have and now I have horrible credit and he has a home. HELP....


So is nothing being done to try and get the settlement from your ex? (trust me, I know exactly what it feels like when you dont get what was agreed to, I've been screwed, too) And WHY are you not "being allowed" to file bankruptcy? I filed seven years ago, and my credit bounced back really quickly. I was able to get a credit card, buy a car, rent an apartment...now I have my own home. I filed so that I COULD go through with my divorce. Maybe try a credit counseling service to work with your creditors until you can get your settlement straightened out.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with the credit counseling - perhaps an attorney would work with a contract that he/she is paid from proceeds of the settlement?

If he was ordered and he didn't then he is in contempt of court and has to pay of go to jail. You must have had an attorney for the divorce - contact them.

Reach out to your creditors. They hate being in the dark. Yes, they still want their money - ask to speak to a supervisor. Tell them you WANT to pay your debt, that you have been awarded a settlement. Fax, scan/email or copy/mail the paperwork to them so they see you WILL be getting funds but can't right now.

Yes, it will still hurt your credit but not as bad as bankruptcy.

Lastly - all else fails and/or you want a home - try a rent to own or a house with a lease option. You need a good contract for this. Look at rentals and ask about options to buy. You negotiate the purchase terms up front, how much of the rent will be credited toward a down payment or forfeited in the event you don't buy. Usually you have a set amount of time such as 3 years before you HAVE to finalize the purchase. Meanwhile you want them to send you a copy of their monthly mortgage statement because you need to know for SURE they are paying it so you don't get screwed by a foreclosure. 

The beauty is you can earn some sweat equity if it's a fixer upper, or you have bought yourself some time to get your finances in order before you have to finalize the sale. Lastly, if you find out some horrible expensive problem, you don't have to go through with the sale - you can leave at the end of the rental term.

But first step is an attorney. Get your money.


----------

